# miui question



## Nrod0784 (Sep 20, 2011)

I really liked miui on my desire and I must say, miui on the mez is much better. Love the theme manager. But, I miss having access to the comix regular font. How in the world do I create an mtz file for this font?

Edit: http://db.tt/8Z0zAE3Z

C
Apk for the font.


----------

